# Which Toro GM1000?



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm trying to weigh some options here:

Option 1 - Local pickup. $750. Was cutting Zoysia last year. Hasn't been used since. Says works great.


































Options 2 - 3.5 hour drive. $800. Says is backlapped, starts on first pull, cuts paper.


























General thoughts on these two units?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

The second one appears to have a better reel. I can even see the relief cut on it so you wouldn't need to sharpen it. I can't get a good eye on the reel in the first one, but it may need sharpening if it's worn down. The first one has a light kit installed, which would be nice closer to Fall when the days get shorter, but you can add that later for $100 or so if it's needed.

I would go with the second one based on these pictures.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Is $50 and 7hrs of your time worth it? I'd go check the local one first. It doesn't look like it's in bad shape. If the first was 3-400 more, I'd say go for the second, but it's not.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Go look at first one. Looks like it has less rust. Maybe inside more than the other. I like the light kit. Fuel tank looks to be in better shape than the second one. I would offer $550-$600.
Scott


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

How many hours on each?

When was each serviced last including bearings?


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> How many hours on each?
> 
> When was each serviced last including bearings?


No clue on either of those questions.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I like @N LA Hacker's thinking: $50 and 7 hours says take a hard look at the local option.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

XLT_66 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > How many hours on each?
> ...


They're questions I would ask. Murphy's law dictates you're gonna spend $500 more on repairs for whichever one you choose. I paid a good deal for my 1600, because it came fully serviced and I didn't want to have to do anything but mow with it.

If you can't get answers, I'd look at things like whether or not you feel comfortable pressing out and replacing bearings, doing an oil and spark plug change, etc yourself. None are particularly difficult, but just be aware and factor that in.

I think mine had one of the bearings replaced before I got it. It's an inexpensive part, but could be several hours to replace depending on your tools, skill level, etc.

I also wanted a unit which had a groomer.

Have you looked at the height of cut ranges available to you with the GM1000?


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> XLT_66 said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


From my understanding, I can cut at or below about 1" HOC, which is the goal this year. Probably closer to 3/4", if things go well.

I'm a Mechanical Engineer by trade with access to a very large shop. In a previous life, I designed high performance automotive parts and am pretty handy with a toolbox.

I hope to go check out the local unit this week and can make the call from there. I was also looking at a GM1600 with an 8-blade (preferred) reel that was up North for $950 but would also require about $300 worth of pallet material and shipping costs.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd say go local, or get a GM1600. If you're handy with access to tons of tools and this forum, there's nothing you can't fix. I'm pretty handy too, but I preferred to be able to just run it and not worry about it.


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, another option has come into the fray.

JD 260B - https://www.turfnet.com/classifieds/item/33278-2006-john-deere-260b/

Listed at $350 but he's confirmed he's taken one or two of these units and "freshened them up and sharpened them" for $500. May be sold out of the $350 varieties...

So, one of these delivered ($250ish shipping) would be in the same ballpark as the Toros I've shown above.

The JD is larger, which isn't a plus or minus to me.

It does bring up the question of which one you'd guys prefer.

1. The Toro or the JD

2. If the JD, an 11-Blade with a Groomer or a 7-blade. I intend to cut around .75" this year, for reference. At that height, I believe the 7-blade would be a better choice but I also have no idea if I'd miss a groomer, something I've never even seen in action.

Discuss.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

XLT_66 said:


> Well, another option has come into the fray.
> 
> JD 260B - https://www.turfnet.com/classifieds/item/33278-2006-john-deere-260b/
> 
> ...


Groomer


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

XLT_66 said:


> Well, another option has come into the fray.
> 
> JD 260B - https://www.turfnet.com/classifieds/item/33278-2006-john-deere-260b/
> 
> ...


If you don't want to go lower than .750", the groomer is just ballast on the machine and a 7-blade reel is a major plus. Once you start talking about cutting lower than .500" the groomer will be highly desirable. Thing is with used machines, you can buy another machine for less than what it costs to add a groomer. A reel/knife/bearing party only costs about $4-500 to throw and will consume about a day of your time if you're handy and have never done one before. Groomers are also fairly rare on 26" walk-mowers so if you eventually want to go reel low and the machine in question is a 26" unit, 11-14 blade with a groomer, I'd probably go that route and plan on swapping the reel.

One more item to confuse and confuddle you, groomers extend the "wheelbase" of the cutting unit a few inches, so if your lawn is fairly rough, you -might- be more likely to scalp over bumps and when cresting small rises until the terrain smooths out.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I just emailed the guy about option 2... craigslist up by Fort Worth right?

Now to decide if I pull that trigger after I just bought a landscape blade.


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> I just emailed the guy about option 2... craigslist up by Fort Worth right?
> 
> Now to decide if I pull that trigger after I just bought a landscape blade.


Yeah, he has a couple of units he's gathered up over the winter.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

XLT_66 said:


> Bmossin said:
> 
> 
> > I just emailed the guy about option 2... craigslist up by Fort Worth right?
> ...


I bought one from him late last year. I believe he lurks around here on the forums. Good/relatively clean unit. i have no complaints about the seller or the GM1000 i purchased from him.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

@Kicker thanks, that's good to know. I appreciate it.


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, ended up having a curve ball thrown in the mix. I ended up stumbling on a 2004 11-blade unit local. It's in pretty rough shape, all around, but fires up on the first pull and seems to engage the drum and reel just fine. It'll need a full tune up, carb cleaning etc to get going and while the reel doesn't have any chips or dings, needs some serious love with some rust removal. Haven't been able to really inspect bed knife yet but we'll see how it goes. Likely needs all new belts as well...

Sounds like a lot of work but...it was free.

Still may pick up one of the other two as well but if this thing gets me a nice introduction to greens mowers, it may give me a better idea of what I'd be looking for in the future.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Nice, looks great. You get to know the machine a little better when you fix things and do a little restoration..
Scott


----------

